# philips dvp642 no picture, has audio



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

hi all,

I have a philips dvp642 dvd player that has no pictures but has audio when playing a dvd disc. Does anyone have idea of what is going on and a possible solution? Thanks.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

if its plugged into a tv is the video plugged into the right port.


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for late reply. Yes, every connection is correct. funny thing is it just stopped working. I realize it isn't an expensive unit, but just wanted to see if there was an easy fix. thanks.


----------

